# grouse loads for a 20



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

What would be a good grouse/ pheasant load for a 20 ga? I'm taking my son out this year for his first hunts but I am having a hard time finding anything other than 8 shot. I did find one box of 20ga. 6 shot but they were $11.50 a box, seems a bit expensive for lead shot!!

Thanks.


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

6 or 7 shot is about right. You'll be hard pressed to find anything cheaper other than target load. Check the box too, it might be copper plated lead. Anyway, good luck. You headin out on Saturday? I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Quarry bend Walmart in sandy has 20 Gauge #6 I don't remember how much they wanted for it


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Forest and sharptail grouse aren't the toughest birds in the world. Once they're hit they usually drop and lay there. I just use 7 1/2 shot on grouse. You're shooting through thick trees and stuff half of the time anyway and you want some good spread. Pheasants are another story. They need to be hit hard and I buy a bigger shot and higher quality shells to hunt them with. I like a high brass #6 load for phez. I've been using the Fiocchi nickel plated loads for a few years now and haven't lost a bird hit with them. Fiocchi also makes a 7 1/2 load in the nickel plated that devastates grouse and partridges. 

When I want to go cheap I just buy Estate or Winchester shells with high brass.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You really need 2 different kinds of loads for these two birds. The only time I would recommend the same load is if you are hunting big blue grouse that are flighty. You'll want some knockdown power in that case, just like for pheasants.

I have pretty well moved on from my 20 gauge to a 12, but the principles should stay the same when looking for a load for each scenario. Buy a box of #5 or #6 copper plated high brass for the pheasants. With the way hunting is in Utah, it'll take ten years to go through a box.

For grouse, again- just ruffs, use 7.5 or 8 shot, low brass, with the smallest weight of shot you can find. I think the most common will be 7/8 oz. This should keep from tearing them up too badly. If you hunt thick cover where shots through brush, grass, and tree limbs will be common, go with #6 to #7.5, with the same weight of shot.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I shoot the Benelli Nova in 20ga. I use the Winchester expert 7 shot and it seems to do real well. I used 6 in past years and tore the birds up pretty good. I have had better success with the 7 shot out of my IC choke.
For all of you benelli nova guys, Federal shells jam the gun up big time (20ga at least). I have had tons of problems with those dang shells. Everything but federals shoot great though. Haven't had a problem since I switched.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been shooting Winchester AA 7.5's. For Blues I prefer 6's but the 7.5's will still put them down. Like the others said, grouse usually can't take a hit very well so go with more pellets of a smaller size. Also for close range in the forest use a C or IC choke.

Phez are a whole different story.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

shoot what you can afford. They die easy
Just like these guys


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Field Load 7.5s are what I use. I agree forest grouse aren't the strongest of birds so whatever is cheap. For pheasants or chukars switch to the high brass expensive stuff.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

travis; I have been using a 20 and use #4's or 5's blues do not die all that easy. are you headed out for curtis creek by chance?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I stopped into the riverdale sportsmans today and they must have just got a truck in there because they had alot of ammo today. Not as much as 2 years ago but way more than this past summer. I happened to grab the last two boxes of 20ga 7/8oz 6 shot I could find. They were only $5.99 (bonus!!) I think maybe I'll buy a box of the Kent Fastlead 4's for his youth pheasant hunt. They are 1 1/4 oz, but heck he'll probably only shoot 5-6 shots all day so no big deal.

Sage... I am going to Curtis Creek but not until Sunday morning.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I cant belive I am going to be missing the opening weekend. My fuel pump went out in my truck and I have to fix it tomorrow!. I hope I might be able to get out sunday.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

20 gauge:

Forest grouse - #7 1/2 low brass.

Sage grouse - #5 high brass


----------

